# 9 August Quiz Night - Last one before Ramadan



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Ok, they'll probably continue to have these quiz nights even during Ramadan but thought I'd add it just for dramatic effect, like Stewy's Bruch thread! 

So, who's in and who's not? Same place, same time!

Crown & Lion Pub, Byblos Hotel, Tecom
Monday, 9th August 2010 from 8:30pm onwards.


----------



## MarcelDH (Jul 5, 2010)

I've heard so many good things about these quiz nights that I am definitely happy to bring my brains (or lack of it  ) into the equation next Monday!


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

MarcelDH said:


> I've heard so many good things about these quiz nights that I am definitely happy to bring my brains (or lack of it  ) into the equation next Monday!


:clap2: Yay Marcel!! Brains or no brains...we don't care, it's all about the company (I guess  ). See you next week and you can also do a review about the place next Tuesday!


----------



## MarcelDH (Jul 5, 2010)

I think rather than just being "expat newbie" or "expat member" on this forum I should be getting the "reviewer" status pretty soon then...

See you on Monday!


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

MarcelDH said:


> I think rather than just being "expat newbie" or "expat member" on this forum I should be getting the "reviewer" status pretty soon then...
> 
> See you on Monday!


Well you're "Active Expat" now..which means you need to be actively involved in all activities!


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

pamela0810 said:


> Ok, they'll probably continue to have these quiz nights even during Ramadan but thought I'd add it just for dramatic effect, like Stewy's Bruch thread!
> 
> So, who's in and who's not? Same place, same time!
> 
> ...


We are in, will be there about 7.30 to have some grub first.
You are right this the last quiz at Byblos till after Ramadan


----------



## mikeyb (May 15, 2010)

I am also in, grub and quiz:hungry:


----------



## md000 (Dec 16, 2008)

*Quiz night during Ramadan*

I do the quiz night at Rydges/Aussie Legends every Monday night and it will continue through Ramadan. Come out and enjoy. If you feel like saying hi, just ask for Mike at the team that sits in the booth next to Rob (the "quizmaster"). 

-md000/mike


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

See you next week Stewy and Mikey! 

Mike, the people from here will probably go to Aussie Legends during Ramadan then to get their weekly quiz fix! That is if they're not too fussy about driving a long distance on a school night!  Maybe you should join us next week...how good are you?


----------



## md000 (Dec 16, 2008)

pamela0810 said:


> See you next week Stewy and Mikey!
> 
> Mike, the people from here will probably go to Aussie Legends during Ramadan then to get their weekly quiz fix! That is if they're not too fussy about driving a long distance on a school night!  Maybe you should join us next week...how good are you?


hahaha well, I am decent, but it is difficult adjusting to aussie/british-based questions (I don't understand the game of cricket and I sure as hell don't know who won some odd championship 5 years ago.). Sadly, I won't be able to join. My wife and I have dedicated a single night out in Dubai for these events, as we live in SHJ.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

md000 said:


> hahaha well, I am decent, but it is difficult adjusting to aussie/british-based questions (I don't understand the game of cricket and I sure as hell don't know who won some odd championship 5 years ago.). Sadly, I won't be able to join. My wife and I have dedicated a single night out in Dubai for these events, as we live in SHJ.


Here's what you need to know about cricket:
Best batsman in the world: Sachin Tendulkar (India)
Best bowler in the world: Considering the different types of bowling, I'd say Shane Warne (Aus) and Muralitharan (Sri Lanka)
Best looking cricketer in the world: Brett Lee 
Not sure how the last one is going to help you...but just thought I'd throw it in there in any case 
Australia is the current World Cricket Champion. They beat Sri Lanka in 2007 at the final in West Indies. The 2011 World Cup will be hosted by India, Sri Lanka and Bangladesh. Pakistan was supposed to be one of the hosts but because their wonderful people decided to attack the Sri Lankan cricket team last year, their hosting privileges have been taken away!
Good luck with your quiz!


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

pamela0810 said:


> See you next week Stewy and Mikey!
> 
> Mike, the people from here will probably go to Aussie Legends during Ramadan then to get their weekly quiz fix! That is if they're not too fussy about driving a long distance on a school night!  Maybe you should join us next week...how good are you?


Why would I want to go to a place that might have Aussies in it


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

stewart said:


> Why would I want to go to a place that might have Aussies in it


You're right...you've been initiated into the Geordie clan!


----------



## md000 (Dec 16, 2008)

BTW - Rob told me they are starting Margarita Mondays to coincide with quiz night. I don't know the details about when it will start, but either next week or after Ramadan.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

md000 said:


> BTW - Rob told me they are starting Margarita Mondays to coincide with quiz night. I don't know the details about when it will start, but either next week or after Ramadan.


Well you just had to go and mention "Margaritas" didn't you?!  Keep us informed. Andy Capp had organised the first pub quiz night at Aussie Legends, but like I said, doubt anyone will be keen to drive all the way there on a week night! However.....margaritas sound quite motivating to me....are they free?


----------



## md000 (Dec 16, 2008)

pamela0810 said:


> However.....margaritas sound quite motivating to me....are they free?


I don't know the details, but he does give away about 20 drinks a night for free. I'm assuming the margs would be included in those giveaways


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

pamela0810 said:


> Well you just had to go and mention "Margaritas" didn't you?!  Keep us informed. Andy Capp had organised the first pub quiz night at Aussie Legends, but like I said, doubt anyone will be keen to drive all the way there on a week night! However.....margaritas sound quite motivating to me....are they free?


I saw this advertised at Byblos to but did not pay to much atention to the details, will find out more for you


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

:clap2: I think I've just fallen in love with Quiz Nights!!   :clap2:


----------



## sdh080 (Jan 20, 2010)

stewart said:


> Why would I want to go to a place that might have Aussies in it


Aye, bunch of convicts that they are, their neighbours across the Tasman are much nicer.


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

sdh080 said:


> Aye, bunch of convicts that they are, their neighbours across the Tasman are much nicer.


Do you really think so


----------



## sdh080 (Jan 20, 2010)

stewart said:


> Do you really think so
> 
> View attachment 2450




As opposed to


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

sdh080 said:


> As opposed to


Touche my freind 

At least both those races are more civilised than a race that eats this crap


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

Any way we better not hijack this thread

:focus:


----------



## sdh080 (Jan 20, 2010)

stewart said:


> Touche my freind
> 
> At least both those races are more civilised than a race that eats this crap


And delicious it is as well.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Just be glad your neighbours are not like this.....


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Or like this......and good Lord Stewy that's a giant sausage!!!


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

:focus: :focus: :focus:
Or the you know who might send the thread to the lounge


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

Byblos does free Margarittas on Tuesdays from 9 - 11pm, girlies only I think!


----------



## skibanff (Mar 8, 2010)

Ill be there Monday night as well


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

stewart said:


> Touche my freind
> 
> At least both those races are more civilised than a race that eats this crap
> 
> View attachment 2451


What on earth is that vile looking montrosity? Looks like a giant maggot 

-


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Elphaba said:


> What on earth is that vile looking montrosity? Looks like a giant maggot
> 
> -


Have you ever eaten Haggis Elphaba? I almost threw up my breakfast after seeing that pic!


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

pamela0810 said:


> You're right...you've been initiated into the Geordie clan!


Geordie (and thank you for spelling it correctly Pam) is meant to be the most difficult dialect from the UK to understand

Accents: Geordie And Scouse Are Most Confusing According To University Of Bristol Poll | UK News | Sky News

However, it's also meant to be the most attractive...

Geordie - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
BBC Inside Out - Dialect


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Ok here's an interesting question....what are the demographics (off the top of your head) amongst the UK expats in Dubai....are a majority of them Geordies? There certainly seem to be a lot of them on this forum, right?


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

pamela0810 said:


> Ok here's an interesting question....what are the demographics (off the top of your head) amongst the UK expats in Dubai....are a majority of them Geordies? There certainly seem to be a lot of them on this forum, right?


Do a search under my user name - he's a cartoon character originally drawn by the now dead Reg Smythe (although others now draw the strip).

The quintessential Geordie, hates work, loves beer (but has a Flo...).

Probably explains why there's a lot of us here...

In the North East the pub is part of the identity - hence why Newcastle Brown Ale got the nickname of "Dog", cos the husband (in Geordieland the woman really DOES rule the roost) used to say "I'm off out pet to take the dog for a walk" which was/is a euphemism (lots of big words today eh?) for "I'm going doon the pub for a Newkie Broon" but I'll use the excuse that I'm taking the dog for a walk.

As a percentage though (of UK expats in UAE) I would think there are more Scottish, however, if you broke that down to (say) Aberdonians/Glaswegians etc. as opposed to Geordies (OK, on this occasion Mackums and maybe even Smoggies can be included), Mancs, Scousers, Suverners, then maybe the Suverners (That's YOU Elphy) would win.

Comprende?


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Andy Capp said:


> Do a search under my user name - he's a cartoon character originally drawn by the now dead Reg Smythe (although others now draw the strip).
> 
> The quintessential Geordie, hates work, loves beer (but has a Flo...).
> 
> ...



I grew up with Andy Capp cartoons....they used to run them in our daily newspaper. 
As for understanding the rest of what you've written, I was doing fine till you started talking about Aberdonians, etc....all we know is "British". I had no idea there were so many dialects within England!


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

People from Aberdeen would say they're Scottish, NOT British, people from south of the border (excluding wales, would class themselves as English. Short people who dress in green and have ginger hair are irish, and people who like mutton dressed as lamb are welsh paedophiles.

(Can I upset more people in any single post than that???)?


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

pamela0810 said:


> Have you ever eaten Haggis Elphaba? I almost threw up my breakfast after seeing that pic!


Why would I eat offal stuffed in a sheep's stomach?  

That is a very strange looking haggis. It's usually much smaller and rounder. (You can buy then frozen in some of the supermarkets here BTW)
-


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Elphaba said:


> Why would I eat offal stuffed in a sheep's stomach?
> 
> That is a very strange looking haggis. It's usually much smaller and rounder. (You can buy then frozen in some of the supermarkets here BTW)
> -


I tried Cumberland sausage last weekend, wasn't spicy at all!
Not sure I'm ready for Haggis yet...the thought of the heart, liver etc being cooked inside the sheep's stomach for a very long period of time is not all that appetising!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

pamela0810 said:


> I tried Cumberland sausage last weekend, wasn't spicy at all!
> Not sure I'm ready for Haggis yet...the thought of the heart, liver etc being cooked inside the sheep's stomach for a very long period of time is not all that appetising!



Who told you Cumberland sausage was spicy?? :confused2: It contains a few spices for flavour, but isn't suppoed to be spicy in the sense of 'hot & spicy'. 
-


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Elphaba said:


> Who told you Cumberland sausage was spicy?? :confused2: It contains a few spices for flavour, but isn't suppoed to be spicy in the sense of 'hot & spicy'.
> -


Don't laugh but the last time someone mentioned Cumberland sausage, it was Industrial Nomad on this forum (remember him ) and he said it was spicy! Now when I think about it, I don't think he was referring to the actual sausage that I bought from Spinney's :confused2:


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Elphaba said:


> Why would I eat offal stuffed in a sheep's stomach?
> 
> That is a very strange looking haggis. It's usually much smaller and rounder. (You can buy then frozen in some of the supermarkets here BTW)
> -


Says the woman who was born in the place that loves Jellied eels.....


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> Says the woman who was born in the place that loves Jellied eels.....


Since when have jellied eels been big in Hampshire? I really don't know why you think I was born in London? :confused2:
-


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Elphaba said:


> Since when have jellied eels been big in Hampshire? I really don't know why you think I was born in London? :confused2:
> -


Must be the Fulham thing. Sorry!


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

You left out the Ulstermen, the highest standard of education in Britain and we like a drink too !!


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

So....why don't we all discuss this over quiz next Monday?!! :eyebrows:


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

Night shift!!


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Felixtoo2 said:


> Night shift!!


Sigh! Excuses excuses!!


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Washing my hair.


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

Some of us have to keep this country running while you plan parties hahaa!


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Andy Capp said:


> Washing my hair.


Ah....the annual event we've all been looking forward to!


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Felixtoo2 said:


> Some of us have to keep this country running while you plan parties hahaa!


 You're making me feel like a Jumeirah Jane!


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

pamela0810 said:


> Ah....the annual event we've all been looking forward to!


Don't exaggerate, it's every 6 months....


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Andy Capp said:


> Don't exaggerate, it's every 6 months....


Ah yes...I remember you washing it for Valentine's Day!


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

Well maybe more of a Palm Pam!!


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Felixtoo2 said:


> Well maybe more of a Palm Pam!!


That just sounds like an American trying to say "Pom Pom"


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

The whole lot of you need to get off the forum and start studying for the quiz. 

You guys have been so busy today on this forum... ! WOW. It took me over an hour to read the threads. 

I am a go for the quiz night.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> The whole lot of you need to get off the forum and start studying for the quiz.
> 
> You guys have been so busy today on this forum... ! WOW. It took me over an hour to read the threads.
> 
> I am a go for the quiz night.


:clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2:


----------



## sdh080 (Jan 20, 2010)

I must admit when someone first explained what haggis was when I was younger I couldn't think of anything worse.

Thankfully, I bit the bullet and tried it, a nice spicy haggis 

Aberdonians - strange creatures who talk funny.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

sdh080 said:


> I must admit when someone first explained what haggis was when I was younger I couldn't think of anything worse.
> 
> Thankfully, I bit the bullet and tried it, a nice spicy haggis
> 
> Aberdonians - strange creatures who talk funny.


Now, if they ask the question, What is a strange creature who talks funny... we shall all know the correct answer!


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

sdh080 said:


> I must admit when someone first explained what haggis was when I was younger I couldn't think of anything worse.
> 
> Thankfully, I bit the bullet and tried it, a nice spicy haggis
> 
> Aberdonians - strange creatures who talk funny.


When you say "spicy", do you really mean spicy...or just lightly spiced?


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Jynxgirl said:


> Now, if they ask the question, What is a strange creature who talks funny... we shall all know the correct answer!


Jynx - have you ever met anyone with a strong Glasgow accent?
-


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Elphaba said:


> Jynx - have you ever met anyone with a strong Glasgow accent?
> -


I have no idea honestly. I meet a great deal of people who have horrible accents that I dont understand and they think they are speaking quite clearly it seems. If its a glasgow accent ??? I couldnt tell you.


----------



## sdh080 (Jan 20, 2010)

pamela0810 said:


> When you say "spicy", do you really mean spicy...or just lightly spiced?


Yeah, it's more of a lightly spiced but it's much tastier than the normal haggis.


----------



## sdh080 (Jan 20, 2010)

Elphaba said:


> Jynx - have you ever met anyone with a strong Glasgow accent?
> -


The weegies have nothing on the doric (aberdonian) accent.

The dorics almost have a new dictionary, some of the words I have no idea what they mean.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

sdh080 said:


> I must admit when someone first explained what haggis was when I was younger I couldn't think of anything worse.
> 
> Thankfully, I bit the bullet and tried it, a nice spicy haggis
> 
> Aberdonians - strange creatures who talk funny.


I'm wondering how many people hare have no idea what an Aberdonian is...

Maybe it's a type os scottish delicacy.

Like deep fried mars bars....


----------



## sdh080 (Jan 20, 2010)

Andy Capp said:


> I'm wondering how many people hare have no idea what an Aberdonian is...
> 
> Maybe it's a type os scottish delicacy.
> 
> *Like deep fried mars bars...*


Only in Glasgow.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Andy Capp said:


> I'm wondering how many people hare have no idea what an Aberdonian is...
> 
> Maybe it's a type os scottish delicacy.
> 
> Like deep fried mars bars....


Aberdonian - Wiktionary

But honestly, its just another uk person with a horrid accent that I cant understand that probly will go into some rant about how they did this, conquered this, have such and such cuture, and how the usa has no culture, hasnt conquered this or that, and done nothing. Probly not that different then most of the others I would say?


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Jynxgirl said:


> Aberdonian - Wiktionary
> 
> But honestly, its just another uk person with a horrid accent that I cant understand that probly will go into some rant about how they did this, conquered this, have such and such cuture, and how the usa has no culture, hasnt conquered this or that, and done nothing. Probly not that different then most of the others I would say?




I think a heavy Glaswegian accent is one of the hardest to follow & I'm pretty good at understanding funny accents. 
-


----------



## sdh080 (Jan 20, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> Aberdonian - Wiktionary
> 
> But honestly, its just another uk person with a horrid accent that I cant understand that probly will go into some rant about how they did this, conquered this, have such and such cuture, and how the usa has no culture, hasnt conquered this or that, and done nothing. Probly not that different then most of the others I would say?


Take a look at this and some of the words they use, even I struggle as a fellow Scot to understand them..

Doric Dialect Accent Scotish Words and Phrases

Fit like?


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

sdh080 said:


> Take a look at this and some of the words they use, even I struggle as a fellow Scot to understand them..
> 
> Doric Dialect Accent Scotish Words and Phrases
> 
> Fit like?


 I have got used to that as so many Aberdonians are in the UAE 

-


----------



## sdh080 (Jan 20, 2010)

Elphaba said:


> I have got used to that as so many Aberdonians are in the UAE
> 
> -


And a lot of others will have spent time in Aberdeen due to it being the Oil and Gas capital of the UK.

Still a weird accent


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

sdh080 said:


> And a lot of others will have spent time in Aberdeen due to it being the Oil and Gas capital of the UK.
> 
> Still a weird accent


Of course. All Scots are weird.


----------



## sdh080 (Jan 20, 2010)

Elphaba said:


> Of course. All Scots are weird.


I'm not denying that


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

When the scots tone down their accent, they are not so bad.

That quiz girl really needs to learn to tone her accent down... man, she is difficult!


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Jynxgirl said:


> When the scots tone down their accent, they are not so bad.
> 
> That quiz girl really needs to learn to tone her accent down... man, she is difficult!


Maybe she accentuates it so that only the Geordies can win....


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Just bumping it up to the first page. 
So, who's confirming their attendance?


----------



## mikeyb (May 15, 2010)

yep I will be there


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

sdh080 said:


> Only in Glasgow.


I think you'll fine the deep fried Mars Bar originated in the North East, Stonehaven to be exact :clap2:

I love randomly bumping into the odd Aberdonian to give my 'posh voice' a rest for a wee bit.

Foos yer doos min? 

PS. Just been to the bar at the Byblos for the first time, they need to sort their DJ out big time. You can't go from Chris Rea and Dire Straits to drum & bass and R&B nonsense.


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

After last night I need to let some brain cells grow back 

But yep will be there about 7.30 for some grub before the quiz starts.

See ya all there


----------



## harrypalmer (Jul 18, 2010)

i'll give the quiz night a go this monday, every team needs a passenger and i should fit the bill. So count me in.


----------



## skibanff (Mar 8, 2010)

i'll be there for food also at 7.30 see you all there.


----------



## danielle_mannix (Aug 7, 2010)

hello
my name is danielle, i am from essex, UK, and have just arrived in dubai as we have moved here. i am new to the forum so bare with me. 
i notice you posted a message regarding a quiz night, i thought that would be perfect to make friends and meet people, as we are desperado for advice etc.
let me know if you recieve this and im using the forum correctly lol.
kind regards,
danielle and daniel griffiths


----------



## skibanff (Mar 8, 2010)

*Hi Danielle*



danielle_mannix said:


> hello
> my name is danielle, i am from essex, UK, and have just arrived in dubai as we have moved here. i am new to the forum so bare with me.
> i notice you posted a message regarding a quiz night, i thought that would be perfect to make friends and meet people, as we are desperado for advice etc.
> let me know if you recieve this and im using the forum correctly lol.
> ...


Hi Danielle
The quiz is on at the Crown and Lion pub in the Byblos Hotel, Tecom area.
Some of us get there from 7.30 as the bar food is pretty good, the quiz starts at 8.30. Once you have done 5 posts you can private message me and I will give you my mobile number so I can call to explain how to get there etc
Enjoy the sun


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

I shall try to troll out for a bit but have to work so will probly need to leave asap when its done. 3am seems like its getting earlier and earlier. 

Third time is a charm and I will hopefully not need to make a got lost, need to be rescued on the other side of dubai call


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Lol!! Better keep my number on Speed Dial Jynx!


----------



## MarcelDH (Jul 5, 2010)

I'll be there as an independent witness to the intelligibility (is that a word?) of the quiz master  How do I meet you guys?


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

MarcelDH said:


> I'll be there as an independent witness to the intelligibility (is that a word?) of the quiz master  How do I meet you guys?


If that is how you speak then we're glad you're just a witness! 
I've sent you a couple of numbers via PM. We're the good looking bunch!


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

pamela0810 said:


> If that is how you speak then we're glad you're just a witness!
> I've sent you a couple of numbers via PM. We're the good looking bunch!


I am the extremely sexy looking aussie bloke


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Looks like it is going to be a great turn out. 

Now where is that bowling thread that Stewie the sex godess is suppose to be throwing up since everything he manages has a large following?


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

Jynxgirl said:


> Looks like it is going to be a great turn out.
> 
> Now where is that bowling thread that Stewie the sex godess is suppose to be throwing up since everything he manages has a large following?


It will happen but I dont want to take the limelight away from Pammy, so after the quiz night 

:focus:


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

pamela0810 said:


> If that is how you speak then we're glad you're just a witness!
> I've sent you a couple of numbers via PM. We're the good looking bunch!



But if he speaks funny, he might be able to translate the quiz mistress for people who can't speak Geordie


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

stewart said:


> I am the extremely sexy looking aussie bloke


I must have been out with a different Stewart then at the weekend


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

SBP said:


> But if he speaks funny, he might be able to translate the quiz mistress for people who can't speak Geordie


Even the Geordies can't understand what the quiz mistress is saying so I think he's ok.

Marcel, I hope your good looks compensate for your intelligence or vice versa!


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

SBP said:


> I must have been out with a different Stewart then at the weekend


No it is that you are so smashed that you have never noticed.

:focus: :focus:


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

pamela0810 said:


> Even the Geordies can't understand what the quiz mistress is saying so I think he's ok.
> 
> Marcel, I hope your good looks compensate for your intelligence or vice versa!


They even through a couple of aussie and nz related questions in last week and still needed the geordies to translate for me.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Stewie, I need an indian to translate all the english speakers communications it seems :juggle:


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

I'm so proud we Indians have such a wonderful neutral accent and if we don't understand, all we have to do is nod our head and say, "Yes Sir!"  More often than not, that answer actually works!!


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

I didnt say all that. You indian girl, just happen to speak clearly.  Your people overall... not so much. 

We must talk with this geordie girl and see if she will give more time for her question to be translated to english.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> I didnt say all that. You indian girl, just happen to speak clearly.  Your people overall... not so much.
> 
> We must talk with this geordie girl and see if she will give more time for her question to be translated to english.



Yes Sir!


----------



## skibanff (Mar 8, 2010)

I now have to work late so might not be there until about 9pm!!!


----------



## mikeyb (May 15, 2010)

skibanff said:


> I now have to work late so might not be there until about 9pm!!!


I might be a bit late too, picking up my new motor after work


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Hmm....something tells me there's only going to be 3 people at that quiz from this group and none of them will be Geordie! There goes our Brunch voucher


----------



## mikeyb (May 15, 2010)

pamela0810 said:


> Hmm....something tells me there's only going to be 3 people at that quiz from this group and none of them will be Geordie! There goes our Brunch voucher


I will be there, dont you worry, just focus on the bingo leave the quiz to the pros


----------



## Olliesmum81 (Jul 4, 2010)

Bingo sounds less stressful than everyone agreeing on one answer in the quiz!! So you pros, as they say in Scotland... on yersel!!!! Go you!!!


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

mikeyb said:


> I might be a bit late too, picking up my new motor after work


I doubt a new motor is an important as the quiz... :eyebrows:


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

pamela0810 said:


> Hmm....something tells me there's only going to be 3 people at that quiz from this group and none of them will be Geordie! There goes our Brunch voucher


We need at least one translator. :ranger:


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

Olliesmum81 said:


> Bingo sounds less stressful than everyone agreeing on one answer in the quiz!! So you pros, as they say in Scotland... on yersel!!!! Go you!!!


Now I need a scottish and a geordie translator


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

mikeyb said:


> I might be a bit late too, picking up my new motor after work


Maybe you should pick up a new brain for some of us, way more important than motors


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

I'll be there by 9 too....after the tyke is in bed!


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

All these strange versions of the Queen's language is most disturbing for us poor Taffs.......diolch yn fawr    

No wonder we never win........


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

SBP said:


> All these strange versions of the Queen's language is most disturbing for us poor Taffs.......diolch yn fawr
> 
> No wonder we never win........


Hey, our team were the overall winners 3 weeks ago! Doubt you'd remember because you weren't part of our team 
And 2 weeks ago, thanks to Nat's quick fingers, we also won Bingo. That's when we won the wine that changed my life forever!


----------



## harrypalmer (Jul 18, 2010)

as an east midlander, one more accent should confuse things nicely

hope to see you all there for 8.30, now how will i know i'm in the right team and haven't joined another group of strangers?


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

harrypalmer said:


> as an east midlander, one more accent should confuse things nicely
> 
> hope to see you all there for 8.30, now how will i know i'm in the right team and haven't joined another group of strangers?


Hi Harry,
I tried to send you a couple of cell phone numbers via PM but realised that you haven't reached the minimum number of posts yet so private messaging is not enabled yet for you.
The group usually sits in front of the stage. Ask for Stewart, Brett or Mike. Stew will be there early but Mike's only going to be there by 9. I'm assuming Brett will be there too.


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Going for fish and chips before so should be there about half 7??


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

There you go Harry.....they'll be the guys eating Fish and Chips right in front of the stage!


----------



## harrypalmer (Jul 18, 2010)

great thanks for that

c u later


----------



## smartiecake (Aug 3, 2010)

Now i wonder if there is somewhere to get some dobbers for the bingo?...... make us look pro


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

smartiecake said:


> Now i wonder if there is somewhere to get some dobbers for the bingo?...... make us look pro


If I remember correctly...Skibanff was supposed to bring back some for Shinny Girl although I doubt that's what SBP, Mikey and he meant when they said that she needs a dobber! I'm sure one of them will clarify that they meant "dauber" and not "dobber" - like the word interpreted on urbandictionary.com!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

I'm afraid urban dictionary isn't right about this one.

A dobber is a slang term for a large marker pen used in Bingo, but also for the fat women who play it. Northern expressions.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Elphaba said:


> I'm afraid urban dictionary isn't right about this one.
> 
> A dobber is a slang term for a large marker pen used in Bingo, but also for the fat women who play it. Northern expressions.


Oh thank goodness! The boys were being nice for a change! 

OMG! Poor Smartiecake...hope she comes to the quiz and hope I didn't just scare her off!


----------



## smartiecake (Aug 3, 2010)

Elphaba said:


> I'm afraid urban dictionary isn't right about this one.
> 
> A dobber is a slang term for a large marker pen used in Bingo, but also for the fat women who play it. Northern expressions.


well, not wanting to be known as 'a fat bingo playing woman' i'll just use a plain old biro!!!!!


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

smartiecake said:


> well, not wanting to be known as 'a fat bingo playing woman' i'll just use a plain old biro!!!!!


:clap2: :clap2: See you later!


----------



## smartiecake (Aug 3, 2010)

pamela0810 said:


> Oh thank goodness! The boys were being nice for a change!
> 
> OMG! Poor Smartiecake...hope she comes to the quiz and hope I didn't just scare her off!


not scared-- just bringing biro instead!!! and I like the fish and chips tooo much!! -oh perhaps i am a fat bingo playing woman after all!!!!!  hee hee


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

smartiecake said:


> not scared-- just bringing biro instead!!! and I like the fish and chips tooo much!! -oh perhaps i am a fat bingo playing woman after all!!!!!  hee hee


Oh! I think I know who you are!! .....because of the Fish and chips comment, not the "fat binglo playing woman" comment!  See you in the evening!


----------



## smartiecake (Aug 3, 2010)

pamela0810 said:


> Oh! I think I know who you are!! .....because of the Fish and chips comment, not the "fat binglo playing woman" comment!  See you in the evening!


It's all SBP's fault.....
will look forward to it


----------



## bgmccarthy (Jul 19, 2009)

new to this but I'll be there... cheers, b-man


----------



## Olliesmum81 (Jul 4, 2010)

stewart said:


> Now I need a scottish and a geordie translator


Hahaha!!!


----------



## mikeyb (May 15, 2010)

Winners again Brunch for 2 and a bottle of wine. 

Decent turnout and some new faces, good to see you all.

Dobbers were out too


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Heard it was a fun time. Sorry I missed out. Awesome that the expat forum won


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

It was so nice seeing you all again 

Can't wait for the next meet up!!


----------



## MarcelDH (Jul 5, 2010)

Thought it was good fun, good group and good Monday night drinks. Most questions were quite hard though and even harder for non-British...(and hey...there's a Dutch flag somewhere in my profile..)


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Well of course we won, there were 702 in our team


----------

